# You don't know Jack till you caught him.



## WillCFish (Jun 12, 2014)

Jack Cravelle is one of the hardest fighting fish around.          Great fun!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jun 13, 2014)

Pound for pound, I believe they may be the hardest fighting fish alive. They don't have a quit button. It's funny how you can think you have a pretty good fish on, then to find out it's a 12" Jack.


----------



## dotties cutter (Jun 13, 2014)

Good video, you must have Velcro glued to your head cause the way that jack was makin you work you had to be sweating and you didn't lose your go-pro.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 13, 2014)

I like catching them on poppers....it would be nice if you could find them up to 50 or so lbs....would not have to travel the world hunting GT (Giant Trevally).


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Jun 14, 2014)

Caught one off the beach last week that was around 4 or 5 pounds and I though I had hooked a giant fish, wanted to catch a few more just because of the fight they put up


----------



## sea trout (Jun 14, 2014)

Agreed!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 14, 2014)

BAAAAAD memory of jack cravelles. When I was in my early teens, I was out with my grandfather and cousin net fishing for mullet. My grandpa was a commercial fisherman and fish house owner. If I remember right, we had a 2000 ft net on this trip. It was flipping long I know that. 
Saw some mullet hitting the top so grandpa gives the signal to throw the jug. Out goes the net.........
Well, there were'nt very many mullet , but an entire school of jack cravelles were inside our net circle. Could'nt do anything but watch them tear up the net trying to get out. About 30-40 or so did'nt make it out. Had to drag them bad boys onto the boat. Again, I'm in my EARLY teens and grandpa dont pull net. Thats what I was there for. My YOUNGER/SMALLER cousin was the other deckhand. Them jokers tore up my cousins and my hands bad with those ridges on their tails. Most of them weighed around 25-30lbs and pulling that dead weight over the side was treacherous.  And to make it worse, about halfway through a pop up thunderstorm broke out. Thought my day on earth was over right there in Escambia bay, lol.
Never caught one on rod & reel though. Bet they are a blast if they're anything like there cousin AJ!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 14, 2014)

I holler "All lines out of the water!" When we get in a pack of them. Fun? Yes, and tiring and hard on your stuff. Fun though


----------



## telsonman (Jun 15, 2014)

I caught a 30lb one down in the keys last year. That thing fought forever.


----------

